# My custom fake rock hide thingy Im making..



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Decided to get my creative head on...

Went off and bought some materials..











Cut and stuck a few bits together..











Sanded, carved and stuck some more bits on..











Attacked it with some grout to get rid of any joins etc..











That's how it's sitting right now, drying out for a day or so ready to spray with something (Not worked out what yet as I dont want to kill my dragons!)

Will add more pics as and when I progress..


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

I put a sand and PVA glue mix on mine.


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

looking good and where did ya get the polysteirine from


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

The Polystyrene was from B&Q.

Has anyone ever used that sand texturey spray? Or know if it's ok to use if aired well?


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

thats awesome!!


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

Very nice. Keep us posted


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

ive used sand and pva mixed before too which is good ( was on fake rock background i made of expanding foam) ive also used that stone fleck spray from b and q.
P.s you probably know this but most sprays will melt polystyrene


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I was going to use PVA and sand but couldn't find any playsand in the shops (Not the right season for sandpits I guess) so I'll have to order some online.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought my poly from Wickes, £3-odd for a 6ft sheet, probably 2-and-a-bit foot wide and 1 inch thick... they did have thicker but, I've got blocks of it from work used to pack TFT's, so didn't need it.

I used pre-mixed tile grout/adhesive too, and "push" sand into it when applied and still very wet. Did try mixing sand into the grout and then applying but, that was naff and didn't look good when it dried.

Looking good so far, keep up the good work! Look forward to seeing the end results!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

argos are still selling play sand 
oh forgot to say good luck?
linda


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont know where Argos is lol.. Lived in this crappy city for 8 months now and still dont know, I saw it on thier website though, should have ordered some when I ordered a Trike the other day lol.
Oooh Linda - Dont tell poeple what I've been upto on RepKeeper - It's a secret lol


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

don't worry my money's on you
linda : victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oooh ta Linda lol.. I'm trying to be creative and stuff rather than just buy things and stick it in the viv. You're the first to get a sneak peak at some of it


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Sealed it with PVA then sprayed it all..



















Need to let it dry and air for a coupl eof days now, also going to set up a spot bulb on it for a few days too to make sure no fumes come off it as it will be close to the basking spot in the BD's viv.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

that looks really cool!


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats Great!

(you can buy play sand in B&Q)


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone.



drummerkid1993 said:


> Thats Great!
> 
> (you can buy play sand in B&Q)


I tried B&Q but they had none


----------

